
Hangover Cure Successfully Tested on Drunk Subjects in Finland - SirLJ
https://www.bloombergquint.com/onweb/hangover-cure-successfully-tested-on-drunk-subjects-in-finland
======
neom
We have so many hangover "cures" in Korea and I can honestly, but very
unscientifically, say they work ridiculously well. There is one I always take
when I drink and no matter how much I drink I feel fantastic the next day
(it's actually really odd how well they work and I've always wondered why they
are not more mainstream).

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qbxazm/inside-koreas-
boom...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qbxazm/inside-koreas-booming-anti-
hangover-industry)

------
dontcarethrow2
As a former casual drinker, I found drinking water alongside any other drink
completely makes me forget I ever drank the night before. Hydration does
wonders for me.

